# Just bought a new toy!



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Howdy folks,

I haven't been around much lately because I've been a bit busy. (Which is a GOOD thing ) Later on this afternoon I have to go back and give a bid on a kitchen job that I looked at last week. We discussed some different options that they could do with the new kitchen and one of them was removing the soffit that is currently in there. Well the customer called me last night and they want to order their cabinets in the next few days but we need to know whether or not the soffit has anything hidden inside. I doubt that it does and it's just decorative.

I just got back from Home Depot with a new "toy" that will make the decision a lot easier. It's made by Ridgid and is called the "See Snake". It's a very small lightweight color video camera. It has a full color 2.4" display and a three foot flexible cable with a waterproof camera and adjustable LED's on the end. It can even extend up to thirty feet with optional extender cables. Now all I have to do is drill a two inch hole near the corner of the soffit and I can stick the camera inside and see what's going on. If things are all clear they can go ahead and order the taller cabinets. If there are any obstructions that can't be moved, they can order the shorter ones and we'll leave the soffit intact. In that case I'd just have a small two inch diameter hole to fill. I could have used this unit a couple weeks ago for another kitchen job I did and it would have been great to have then. Here's a link to some more info on this cool new piece of gear. I just thought that some of our other contractors here might be interested.

http://www.ridgid.com/Tools/SeeSnake-micro

Have a great day!

John


----------



## Backwoods-Savage (Aug 28, 2005)

Have some fun with it John. Sounds good. Hey, you could even use that for spying!


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Thats sweet, I can think of a million uses for it. How much do they run?


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Oops, I thought I mentioned that. It was $199. That may seem like a lot to some but it seems very reasonable to me for the uses it will have. I used it a little while ago and it worked great. I used a hole saw and just cut a 2" hole in a soffit and popped it in there. Within about 20 seconds I had my answer. No I can't remove the soffit because the upstairs toilet drain is right in the middle of it. So now the question is answered and they're going to order standard height cabinets instead of taller ones. It's already saved me a ton of time in ripping out and repairing a soffit that can't be removed.

If you ever find a need for it Paul, you've got my number. 

John


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

You might not want it back after I get done playing with it......... :evilsmile :xzicon_sm :SHOCKED: :lol:


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Ahhh OK....

Get your own ! :yikes: 

EDIT:

You planning on saving some bucks at the doc and doing your own colonoscopy?:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Rumajz (Dec 29, 2005)

I think he wants to be a doc and ..... oh, never mind. :evil:


----------

